#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Top engineering colleges in raipur | Best Btech/BE colleges in raipur

## raymayank

*List of Top & Best 5 Engineering Colleges in Raipur:*National Institute of Technology Raipur (NIT-R)Bhilai Institute of TechnologyRungta College Of Engineering & TechnologyRaipur Institute of TechnologyGovernment Engineering College*1.) National Institute of Technology Raipur (NIT-R)*
*Year of Establishment:* 1956.

*Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*Courses:* 
Metallurgical EngineeringMining EngineeringCivil EngineeringMechanical EngineeringElectrical EngineeringChemical EngineeringArchitectureElectronics & Telecoms EngineeringInformation TechnologyComputer Science & EngineeringBio Medical EngineeringBio Technology*Fee Structure: 
**S. NO*
*Particulars*
*Amounts*

01
Tut-ion fees
18000.00

02
Registration fees
250.00

03
Identity card
100.00

04
Library fees
500.00

05
Sports fees
250.00

06
Institute fees
100.00

07
Internal & computer maintenance
300.00

08
Training & placement
250.00

09
Main exam fees academic years
2000.00

10
Student safety insurance
580.00


*Total*
22380.00



*Placement:* 
1. Tata Motors - Elec.-1, E&TC-1, Mech-3, Meta-1
2. SPCL - Civil-7
3. IOCL - Civil-1, E&TC-1, Meta-3
4. Mu-Sigma - Civil-1, CSE-2, Elec.-2, E&TC-2, IT-2, Mech-2
5. Tata Technology - CSE-3, Mech-5
6. AREVA (T&D) Ltd. - Elec-5
7. Unisys - CSE-10
8. Mahindra & Mahindra - Elec-2, Mech-4, Meta-2
9. SEL - CSE-8, IT-5, MCA-2
10. Indiabulls Power Ltd. - Civil-1, Elec-3, Mech-4
11. Headstrong Ltd. - BT-1, Chem-2, CSE-3, E&TC-2, IT-5, MCA-7, Mech-1, M.Tech (CT)-1
12. Maruti Suzuki Ltd. - Mech-14
13. Infocept Service Ltd. - CSE-5, E&TC-3, IT-1, MCA-1
14. Impetus Infotech Ltd. - CSE-2, IT-1, MCA-1 
15. Siemens - Elec-1, E&TC-1
16. CTS - BME-1, BT-11, CSE-8, Elec-1, E&TC-10, IT-9, MCA-23, Meta-2, M.Tech (CT)-5, M.Tech.(Chem.)-2
17. Adani Mining Pvt. Ltd. - Mining-4
18. Essel Mining Pvt. Ltd. - Elec-1, Mech-2, Min-2, M.Tech. (App. Geo)-2
19. Ace-Calderys - Civil-1, Mech-1, Meta-1
20. Tata Tinplate - E&TC-1, Mech-1, Meta-1
21. NMDC - Civil-5, Elec-2, Mech-2, Min-3
22. Bharat Forge ltd. - Meta-3
23. Coal India Ltd. - Civil-21, Elec-20, Mech-15, Min-24
24. Monnet Group - Meta-11
25. Honda Siel Cars Ltd. - Mech-1
26. L&T Infotech - BME-1, Chem-1, CSE-1, E&TC-1, MCA-1, Meta-1, M.Tech.(CT)-1
27. ACC Limited - Chem-4
28. Lafarge Pvt. Ltd. - Chem-1, Mech-1
29. Jindal South West Ltd. - Chem-1, Elec-4, Mech-1, Meta-12
30. Aricent Group - CSE-5, E&TC-4. IT-2, MCA-2
31. British Oxygen Ltd. - Chem-1
32. HCL Technologies - CSE-3, E&TC-3, IT-2, MCA-2
33. JSPL - Chem-2, Civil-2, Elec-2, Mech-1, Meta-2
34. Saint-Gobain Ltd. - Chem-2, Civil-1
35. Sankalp Semiconductor - E&TC-3
36. ONGC - Chem-8, Mech-6
37. Rancore Pvt. Ltd. - CSE-1, E&TC-4, MCA-2
38. SEML - Elec-2, Meta-2
39. Pradan - BT-2, CSE-1
40. HINDALCO - CSE-1, Elec-2, Mech-1, Meta-4, Min-1
41. Thomson Reuters - E&TC-3
42. MECON Ltd. - Archi-1, Civil-2, Elec-1, Mech-2
43. Suzuki Powertrain Ltd. - Mech-1, Meta-5
44. P. E. International - Chem-2
45. Vedanta - BALCO - Mining-2
46. Heidelberg Cement Ltd. - Mining-1
47. Gujarat Guardian Ltd. - Chem-1, Elec-1
48. Tata Projects ltd. - Elec-1
49. SEL - CSE-5, IT-5, MCA-3
50. NRDA - Civil-2, Elec.-1
51. Vedanta Resources - Elec-3
52. Reliance Industries Limited - Chem-1, Elec.-2

*Address:* G.E. Road, Raipur, Chhatisgarh  492010, INDIA.





  Similar Threads: NIT Raipur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Raipur M Tech admission 2014 | GATE 2013 cut off | NIT Raipur fee | NIT Raipur placement Top engineering colleges in maharashtra | Best Btech/BE colleges in maharashta Top engineering colleges in goa | Best Btech/BE colleges in goa Top engineering colleges in andhra prades | Best Btech/BE colleges in andhra pradesh

----------


## raymayank

*2.) Bhilai Institute of Technology*
*Year of Establishment:* 1986.

*Affiliation:* Chhattisgarh Swami Vivekanand Technical University.

*Courses:* 
Civil EnggMechanical EnggElectrical EnggComputer Science EnggInformation Technology EnggElectrical and Electronics EnggElectronics and Telecommunication Engg*Fee Structure:* 
*Tuition Fee*
Rs.31,200/-(Per Semester)

*Sports Fee*
Rs.150/-(Per Semester)

*Caution Money*
Rs.1500/-

*Blazer*
Rs.1500/-


*
Placement:* NA.

*Address:* New Raipur, Distt. Raipur State Chhattisgarh PIN Code 493661.

----------


## raymayank

*3.) Rungta College Of Engineering & Technology*
*Year of Establishment:* 1999.

*Affiliation:* Chhattisgarh Swami Vivekanand Technical University.

*Courses:* 
Mechanical Engineering.Civil EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectrical and Electronics EngineeringElectronics & Telecom EngineeringInformation Technology*Fee Structure:* 
Annual Fees 29,000/-

*Placement:* 
Students at RUNGTA Group of Colleges get the best Subject knowledge which helps in floating them into the real competitive world outside the college premises. The Group has a Placement Office situated in the campus and the management is governing the training and placement of students.Every year many companies from various fields come to RUNGTA Group of Colleges to recruit the best of our students from all disciplines. The job winners stand as ideal figures to encourage the performance of our students academically and in job placements.
Apart from placement, due importance is given to training as well. The college management is very supportive of this aspect, and encourages students to take summer training in different companies. The management believes strongly that practical knowledge and familiarity with work environment is very necessary for young engineers.
The Training and Placements Cell regularly maintain the data of our students selected by many MNCs through campus placements. A regular updates of forthcoming interviews are provided to the eligible students. The placements officer will provide assistance to the Students in their efforts to find employment opportunities. The Cell operates round the year to facilitate contacts between companies and students. Students considering careers in education or its related fields are offered detailed career guidance at the Training & Development Cell.

*Address:* Behind Nandan Van, Raipur (C.G.) Phone : 0771-6666666 India.

----------


## raymayank

*4.) Raipur Institute of Technology*
*Year of Establishment:* 1995.

*Affiliation:* Chhattisgarh Swami Vivekanand Technical University, Bhilai.

*Courses:* 
BiotechnologyChemical EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Telecomm. EngineeringElectrical & Electronics EngineeringCivil EngineeringInformation TechnologyMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:* 
Fee Amount: 54950/-

*Placement:* 
S No.
Name of the student
Branch
Passing batch
Name of the company

1
Neela Acharya
Chemical
2012
Wipro BPO

2
Anindita Trivedi
Chemical
2012
HCL BPO

3
Antara Sengupta
CS
2012
Wipro BPO

4
Bimal Ghosh
CS
2012
Wipro BPO

5
Vivek Kachhwaha
CS
2012
Wipro BPO

6
Meetra Chawda
CS
2012
Wipro BPO

7
Subham Pandey
CS
2012
Wipro BPO

8
Chandan Kumar
CS
2012
Phoenix Maritime Services

9
Vivek Kachhwaha
CS
2012
Phoenix Maritime Services

10
Prasad Shashikant Nandkishore
CS
2012
Phoenix Maritime Services

11
Manish Mithilesh Singh
CS
2012
Phoenix Maritime Services

12
Nitish Awadh
CS
2012
Phoenix Maritime Services

13
Trayank Sahu
CS
2012
Phoenix Maritime Services

14
Bimal Ghosh
CS
2012
Phoenix Maritime Services

15
Varun Pandey
CS
2012
Phoenix Maritime Services

16
Mishirul Nadeem Khan
CS
2012
Phoenix Maritime Services

17
Hema Motwani
CS
2012
Syntel

18
Nainika Chhiroliya
CS
2012
Aniwebdesign

19
Sunita Kumari
CS
2012
Aniwebdesign

20
Mukta Jagatwani
CS
2012
Aniwebdesign

21
Neha Dubey
CS
2012
Aniwebdesign

22
Aditi Gupta
CS
2012
Aniwebdesign

23
Anjali Sahu
CS
2012
Aniwebdesign

24
Suman Sahu
CS
2012
Aniwebdesign

25
Suman Agrawal
CS
2012
Aniwebdesign

26
Gurleen Kaur
CS
2012
Aniwebdesign

27
Antara Sengupta
CS
2012
HCL BPO

28
Swati rani Verma
CS
2012
HCL BPO

29
HEMA MOTWANI
CS
2012
SYNTEL PUNE

30
Harsh Sharad Verma
E&TC
2012
PHOENIX

31
Jitendra Ramadhar
E&TC
2012
PHOENIX

32
Bhupesh Hariram
E&TC
2012
PHOENIX

33
Ravikant Singh
E&TC
2012
PHOENIX

34
Abhishek Agarwal
E&TC
2012
PHOENIX

35
Udaiveer Singh
E&TC
2012
PHOENIX

36
Kushal Kelkar
E&TC
2012
PHOENIX

37
M.D Firaalis
E&TC
2012
HCL BPO

38
Shalini jain
E&TC
2012
HCL BPO

39
MANU SRIVASTAVA
E&TC
2012
HCL BPO

40
Pratigya Dantre
E&TC
2012
HCL BPO

41
RAVIKANT SINGH
E&TC
2012
HCL BPO

42
Sonia Jain
E&TC
2012
HCL BPO

43
Reetu Agrawal
E&TC
2012
HCL BPO

44
Riya Roy
IT
2012
Wipro BPO

45
Deonand Somnath
IT
2012
PHOENIX

46
Ruchi Gupta
IT
2012
Aniwebdesign

47
Sonia Jain
IT
2012
Aniwebdesign

48
Priya Sinha
IT
2012
Aniwebdesign

49
Shalini Gupta
IT
2012
Aniwebdesign

50
Priyanka Kolhe
IT
2012
Aniwebdesign

51
Nitish Kumar Paswan
IT
2012
Aniwebdesign

52
Sonal Sinha
IT
2012
Aniwebdesign

53
Ketaki Singh
MBA
2012
ICICI Securities

54
Abhinav Prakash
MBA
2012
ICICI Securities

55
Avishek EKKA
MBA
2012
Lemongrass Advisors Ltd

56
Farheen Ahmed
MBA
2012
Marks and Spencer

57
Avinash Rao Gaekwad
MBA
2012
Marks and Spencer

58
Gaurav Puri Goswami
MBA
2012
CMC Ltd

59
Tejas Rathod
MBA
2012
CMC Ltd

60
Rajendra Sahu
MBA
2012
CMC Ltd

61
Avinash Rao Gaekward
MBA
2012
CMC Ltd

62
Ketaki Singh
MBA
2012
Lucintel

63
Vivek Pathak
MBA
2012
Lucintel

64
Khagendra Chouhan
MBA
2012
Gautam Polymers

65
Gaurav Puri Goswami
MBA
2012
CMC LTD

66
RAJENDRA SAHU
MBA
2012
CMC LTD

67
TEJAS RAHOD
MBA
2012
CMC LTD

68
KHAGENDRA VERMA
MBA
2012
CMC LTD

69
ABHIONAV PRAKASH
MBA
2012
JRF PROTEIN AGRO LTD

70
KETAI SINGH
MBA
2012
JRF PROTEIN AGRO LTD

71
RICHA LUNIYA
MBA
2012
JRF PROTEIN AGRO LTD

72
ANJALI CHANDRAKAR
MBA
2012
JRF PROTEIN AGRO LTD

73
SWETA TIKARIHA
MBA
2012
JRF PROTEIN AGRO LTD

74
ZYAUDDIN
MBA
2012
JRF PROTEIN AGRO LTD

75
AMANPREET KAUR SIDHU
MBA
2012
JRF PROTEIN AGRO LTD

76
RANDEEP SINGH SAUND
MBA
2012
DENAVO INVESTMENT SOLUTION

77
SHILPI DUBEY
MBA
2012
DENAVO INVESTMENT SOLUTION

78
PRATEEKSHA JAIN
MBA
2012
DENAVO INVESTMENT SOLUTION

79
PRAMITA RANI
MBA
2012
DENAVO INVESTMENT SOLUTION

80
TEJAS RAHOD
MBA
2012
DENAVO INVESTMENT SOLUTION

81
VIVEK PATHAK
MBA
2012
JRF PROTEIN AGRO LTD

82
Gaurav puri goswami
MBA
2012
JRF PROTEIN AGRO LTD

83
Ankita Chandrakar
MBA
2012
JRF PROTEN AGRO LTD

84
Manisha
MBA
2012
JRF PROTEIN AGRO LTD

85
LOKSEHWAR SAHU
MBA
2012
DENAVO INVESTMENT SOLUTION

86
C.DUTTA
MBA
2012
DENAVO INVESTMENT SOLUTION

87
Sushma Singh Rajput
MBA
2012
HDFC Bank

88
Ankita Chandrakar
MBA
2012
HDFC Bank

89
Priyanka Naidu
MBA
2012
HDFC Bank

90
Chanki Chman Dutta
MBA
2012
HDFC Bank

91
Puja Sinha
MBA
2012
HDFC Bank

92
Anurag Kamal Pandey
Mech
2012
Phoenix

93
Firoz Hussain
Mech
2012
Phoenix

94
Jayprakash Sharma
MECH
2012
Phoenix

95
Rohit gajanand
Mech
2012
Phoenix

96
Gajendraverma
Mech
2012
Phoenix

97
Anant dwivedi
Mech
2012
Phoenix

98
Ravindra munshi
Mech
2012
Phoenix

99
Shubham Sharma
Mech
2012
Phoenix

100
Dheeraj Bhattad
Mech
2012
Phoenix

101
Kapil Patel
Mech
2012
Phoenix

102
Lokesh Sahu
Mech
2012
Phoenix

103
Rahul Jain
Mech
2012
Phoenix

104
Karunanidhi Yadav
Mech
2012
Phoenix

105
Pankaj Kameshwar Singh
Mech
2012
Phoenix

106
Minesh Kumar
Mech
2012
Phoenix

107
Ghanshyam Nishad
Mech
2012
Phoenix

108
Ghanshyam Gautam
Mech
2012
Phoenix

109
Sandip Sahu
Mech
2012
Phoenix

110
Prbhojot singh
Mech
2012
Phoenix

111
Sandeep Sahu
Mech
2012
Phoenix

112
Saurav Kumar
Mech
2012
Phoenix

113
Omprakash Dansena
Mech
2012
Phoenix

114
Kuldeep Jaiswal
Mech
2012
Phoenix

115
Girish Verma
Mech
2012
Phoenix

116
Aditya Singh
Mech
2012
Phoenix

117
Kumar Sourav
Mech
2012
Mahindra& Mahindra

118
Neman Mahobiya
Mech
2012
Mahindra& Mahindra

119
Pankaj Singh
Mech
2012
Mahindra& Mahindra

120
Gaurav Tiwari
Mech
2012
Mahindra& Mahindra

121
Amanpreet Kaur Sidhu
PDGM
2012
HDFC Bank

122
Aman Bedi
PGDM
2012
Lemongrass Advisors

123
Suranjana Neogi
PGDM
2012
Suyash Hospital

124
Shilpi Dubey
PGDM
2012
Suyash Hospital

125
Vikas Mishra
PGDM
2012
Lucintel

126
Aman Singh
PGDM
2012
Gautam Polymers Ltd

127
PINKY AHUJA
PGDM
2012
DENAVO INVESTMENT SOLUTION

128
SURANJANA NEOGI
PGDM
2012
INDIA INFOLINE

129
NIKHILESH PRASAD
PGDM
2012
DENAVO INVESTMENT SOLUTION

130
VIKAS MISHRA
PGDM
2012
DENAVO INVESTMENT SOLUTION

131
KUNAL PRASAD
PGDM
2012
NAVBHARAT FUSE AND EXPLOSIVES LTD

132
AMAN SINGH
PGDM
2012
DENAVO INVESTMENT SOLUTION



*Address:* Chhatauna, Mandir Hasaud, Raipur (Chhattisgarh) India - 492 101.

----------


## raymayank

*5.) Government Engineering College*
*Year of Establishment:* 1964.

*Affiliation:* Chhattisgarh Swami Vivekanand Technical University.

*Courses:* 
COMPUTER SCIENCE AND ENGINEERINGMECHANICAL ENGINEERINGELECTRONICS AND TELECOMMUNICATIONS ENGINEERINGELECTRICAL AND ELECTRONICS ENGINEERINGCIVIL ENGINEERING*Fee Structure:* 
24150/- Per Semester.

*Placement:* 
The fast track selection by Indian Air Force was organized at Govt. Engineering College, Raipur on 26-Mar-2010 To 27-Mar-2010 during this event, a lot of zeal & fervour was discernible in all the candidate. In the registration session which lasted on 26-Mar-2010 from 8 am to 11am 174 candidates got themselves registered. In the I phase the question related to general knowledge & English were asked 132 candidates qualified this test.

The qualified candidates in the I phase had to undergo a picture perception and group discussion test in the II phase 67 candidates were selected in all. All the selected candidates have been given the call letter for officer like quality test. After completing this process they would be sent for training.

Indian Air Force officers have appreciated the contribution of the college administration. In the words of the wing commander Mr. G.S. Saini

I, on be half of my SQN and IAF thank you and your team for the conduct of fast track selection at New GEC, Raipur. It would not have been possible to hold such an event without the timely support provided by you. I want to place it on record that each person placed below you want out of the way to make Fast Track Selection a success

*Selected Students in Air force :-*

1. Deepak Kumar
2. Vivek Singh
3. Imtiyaz Khan
4. Ankit Dubey
5. Jitendra Tirpure
6. Umesh Kaya
7. Abhinav Singh
8. Taresh Sahu



*Address:* Sejbahar, Old Dhamtari Road, Raipur, Chhattisgarh, Pin - 492015, India.

----------

